# Morning or night person?



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

Are you a morning or night person?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Night person. Usually when the sun is rising is when it is about time for me to go to bed


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

just stated the obvious ...¡


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Night 100%

I could be tired all morning and day from staying up late and then wake up when its night


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Definitely a night person. The night is more peaceful, less stressful, and everybody's usually too busy in the day time to hang out.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I come alive at night. ALIIIIVE!!!


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate mornings, doesn't matter how early I go to bed, I will always be tired early in the morning.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Afternoon person.


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

thecrazy88 said:


> I hate mornings, doesn't matter how early I go to bed, I will always be tired early in the morning.


Same here. Even if I sleep for 8+ hours, I feel exhausted in the morning. But sleeping in the evening or afternoon and waking up at night works wonders.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

All my energy comes out at night.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I loathe, detest, hate, and abhor mornings. **** them.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Night.

I'm trying to become a morning person though, so I can study/get homework done earlier, all the stores are open early (and less crowded), and the day just seems longer when you wake up at 8-ish am.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Morning when it comes to getting things done like school work..night when it comes to freetime.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The sun <3 The morning gives me energy, optimism, and comfort. Unfortunately, the morning is so good that it's my favorite time to sleep...


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I used to be a night person but now I rarely stay up last midnight. On free nights I'm usually in bed by 11 and wake up at 7am. Freakin' college.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Night like any sane person. The sun is evil.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I kind of hate the night. It's sort of great when out doing something fun, but otherwise it just bums me out. I can't sleep well at night and sometimes that leads to thinking about all the things I'd rather not. Mornings are so beautiful, though. I feel like I've been revived. Especially on days where I don't have a whole lot to do. It's the best. The sun is one of my favorite things.

This is my morning anthem.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

night owl :yes


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Morning 100% I'm cranky after 8 pm  hehe


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides (Sep 26, 2014)

Night!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm a night person. Daytime can be too formal, while the night is usually very laid back and chill.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Definitely a night person. I have more energy and less inhibitions at night time and feel more engaged - I just feel like a different person.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning. Night is only there to remind me of the fact that I'm wasting so much time and it always makes me so stressed, I don't know why though. Mornings are like the beginning of something new... I like all the morning rituals. I always go to bed early no matter the day, it's not like I have people to hang out with or parties to go to anyway. I prefer being outside at night though, mostly because of the dark. But early winter mornings... So cozy and ambient. Cold, really cold.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

A night person. I always feel terrible in the morning.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

b4 school started i was a night owl


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

They both have their problems. During the morning, I'm too lazy and unmotivated to get my *** out of bed, so I end up getting up at about 11AM to 12PM and feeling guilty about it. On school days, I wake up and realize that I'm going to face many more horrors at school, and I don't really want to get up. I get up at about 7:50AM (pretty much the latest I can without being late to school).

At night, I feel like I have a little more energy. The night is nice and peaceful, although occasionally I feel irrational anxiety about the dark, particularly when I'm home alone. Overall, I prefer night time, mainly because it's more peaceful, and I feel like I have more energy. There is just something about night time that I can't really put my finger on that I enjoy as well.

As soon as I see that it's starting to get dark, I start to feel a little better. The worst time of the day imo is the afternoon. Afternoons are depressing for some reason.


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

Either is great if I have gotten enough sleep, which is about 5% of the time.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning person! I like being up while the sun is up. It makes me feel more energized! Also I get pretty sleepy past 11pm... so it's hard to be productive at night. I like working during the day and doing more passive things at night, like watching shows or movies.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Used to be a night person. Usually feel groggy in the morning, but I still like it because it feels fresh and the air is crisp. Hahaha I don't know if that makes sense. I guess I'm more of a morning person but I don't prefer any other part of the day much. It's just motions to me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Night, but I like the mornings sometimes.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

Night is the best because everybody else is normally sleeping, so quiet. Finally peace that allows you to concentrate on the hardest things. I believ that I am the most active during night times.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Normally I'd say night, but recently I just always feel tired.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

*Night!*

I am definitely a night person. The sun is my mortal enemy.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Night person. I don't like the way the sun makes me sparkle.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Night person. I actually get physically sick if I wake up too early, so I try to sleep in whenever I can. I feel like the night is the only time I have for myself. When I can just relax and do whatever I want. Let's face it, no one, not even morning people, do much in the morning that's productive or fun, and day is either for classes or shopping. The evening is mostly for a mental break from all the s*** that happened during the day, so you don't really enjoy that time as much. The night is ideal. Actually, that's part of the reason I hate going out I think. Go out for a drink? At night?! My only time to relax and do whatever I want? Get away from me you tyrant!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Night owl. But part of me wants to be a morning person because then the day will feel longer. Which sometimes is a bad thing. But I'd like to have more daylight to get more things done. Especially now that it will be getting dark at 5pm. Such bull****.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Neither. 

But I hate mornings more.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to be a night owl. Nowadays though i'm in bed by 11-12 and i'm up before 8 am.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

I use to stay up all through the night but now I usually go to bed around 11-12. Some reason I really love waking up in the early morning, like 4-5 am. It's just so peaceful at that time.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Depends on the time of the year. Friends taking break from school/work due to holidays and break their sleep schedule makes me want to break mine as well.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm by far a night person. I've lost count how many times I've heard birds chirping before I went to bed. The only time I would be active in the morning is if I have something to look forward to for that day.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

night owl here.

dont like mornings and I tend to feel more likely to feel unwell i morning. I tend to feel better, more optimistic, more energetic at night. 

anxiety is liklier to be worse in morning..... have no idea why.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Night Person !!!*

*I am the proverbial Night Owl - Hoot Hoot !*
If I do not have to get up in the morning I am up all night.

My bio-rhythms won't allow me to wake up until about 12 noon and I will not start to get sleepy until 3am at night.


----------



## leena9 (Sep 25, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> night owl here.
> 
> dont like mornings and I tend to feel more likely to feel unwell i morning. I tend to feel better, more optimistic, more energetic at night.
> 
> anxiety is liklier to be worse in morning..... have no idea why.


Same here. I feel anxious and stressed in the morning.


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

I have more fun and relaxing at night; but I accomplish more work during the day! No preference. They're equally appealing and necessary.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

That's interesting how many night people are at this site. When I'm up late talking to people here and I look at their location it's like 3 or 4 in the morning where they are.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a morning person. I wake up at 4AM every day. Love the sunlight too.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

I usually sleep in the morning and I'm up at night when I don't have school.


----------



## Elixer (Sep 11, 2014)

Pfft, definitely a night person. I see 5:00 AM to 8:00 AM as ungodly hours and have no idea how I used to get up that early for school. In fact, that was probably the #3 thing I hated the most about high school.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

All times are nappy time.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Night owl.

It's like 1 AM right now and I won't be sleeping for another 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have vertical blinds and two layers of thick curtains so it's always dark in my room. I hardly ever think about whether it's night or day.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm a night person. Sometimes I can barely sleep.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Night person. I have hypothyroidism (low thyroid levels) so I am sluggish in the morning. Plus I feel happier later at night, I think that has something to do with the timing of when I take my psychiatric meds.


----------



## panasonic3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Night as it feels more calmer.

In the morning it feels like off to the real world.










....


----------



## Dannytostreet (Aug 3, 2014)

Night 100%. I'm typically in my best mood at night. It's peaceful and relaxing. I think clearer, and I just love the overall atmosphere of the night. Music seems a lot better when it's dark (or at least the kind of music I listen to). I wish more businesses were open in the middle of the night, as that's when I'm most motivated to go out and do stuff. This might sound weird to some people, but I often wish it was night all the time. Really not a fan of the sun or day in general. Yet another way that I don't fit into society at large. If anyone wants to do something at 3:00 AM, I'm always open!


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I love the night, I feel much more relax than during daytime for some reason. Also I can concentrate better


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm always tired. Less at night tho


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

Night, by far. I feel far more alert and energetic at night. The hot sun is gone and the air is cool. The people are asleep and inside where they belong and for a few short hours the world belongs to me. 

Even if I have been up all day long working hard, I get a huge energy boost once night falls. I find it much easier to sleep during the day as well.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i'm a night person too , I like the night for what she is


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

The night beckons! :evil


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

I've always been a night owl


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Definitely a morning person! I don't function well at night :lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Neither. I'm an unconscious person, preferably.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

night


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

I arise from my coffin every day at sunset :b

Seriously though, I've been a night owl ever since I can remember.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Night. Hate mornings with a passion.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I use to be a night person but over the past few mouths I've become more paranoid then usual. So I try going to bed a lot more early.


----------



## ChubbyWeirdo (Aug 4, 2014)

Night, definitely night.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a NightOwl.

Always have been.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I prefer nights. That's when I'm most creative and feel happiest. Annonyingly, I don't feel all that tired when I go to bed, but exhausted when I wake up. :|


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm more of an afternoon person. My energy spikes up after lunch, I do literally everything in the afternoon and by late night I'm out.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Although I prefer working day shift, I've always studied and functioned better at night. Maybe I just like to sleep in.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

more like i don't sleep person


----------

